# Problem: Free e-books from third party sites not showing on my Kindle



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmm, I hope it isn't user error but... I've downloaded some of the free books this week from sites other than Amazon.  Although in Manage my Kindle they show as a 'success' with a check mark as having been delivered to my K2 but they are not on my K2.  The 2 books from Amazon, one free, one paid, are downloaded and appear on my K2 and also show success in delivery on Manage my Kindle.  

Anyone else having this problem.  I have about 6 books from yesterday and today that have down appeared.

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie, Verena, any ideas?

What website are the free books from and what format are they?  Perhaps they're not a native format?

Betsy


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, 2 books have not shown up. I got them from the same site I got other books, at the same time, but two didn't come through.  I got them from another free site, and it worked.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.bewrite.net/bookshop/download.htm

The show in Manage my Kindle as title.pdf.azw


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The only time books haven't shown up in my Kindle 1 home page is when they were unreadable by the Kindle.  The ones on the link you sent were in PDF?  How did you convert them and perhaps these two did not convert properly?

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you look in the Archive?

I assume you have WhisperNet on.... but I have to ask....


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

slh92462 said:


> Hmm, I hope it isn't user error but... I've downloaded some of the free books this week from sites other than Amazon. Although in Manage my Kindle they show as a 'success' with a check mark as having been delivered to my K2 but they are not on my K2.
> Thanks.


This happened to me too, only on my K2. So I connected it to my PC with the USB cable, and when I looked at the Kindle in Windows Explorer, it had a new folder called "ebooks". I didn't create the folder and I was mystified to see it there. So I opened the folder "ebooks" and there were my downloads! I dragged them from the "ebooks" folder to the "documents" folder, which is apparently the only folder that will show on the home screen, and next time I went to the home screen, there they were!!! I guess it was something about the way the 3rd party site downloads stuff.

Kathie


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

slh92462 said:


> http://www.bewrite.net/bookshop/download.htm
> 
> The show in Manage my Kindle as title.pdf.azw


try renaming the file and delete the .pdf. in the middle. Have the title just be title.azw.

L


----------



## Blue Marine (Nov 18, 2008)

The three free books I downloaded this morning from http://www.bewrite.net all show up in Windows Explorer Kindle as booktitle.pdf, but they don't show up on the Kindle itself. Has anyone sent these files to Amazon for conversion to .azw?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Blue Marine said:


> The three free books I downloaded this morning from http://www.bewrite.net all show up in Windows Explorer Kindle as booktitle.pdf, but they don't show up on the Kindle itself. Has anyone sent these files to Amazon for conversion to .azw?


I have sent PDF files to Amazon for conversion. If the book it pretty much plain text, it has converted without a problem. In the FAQ (stickied at the top of this board) I have screen shots of different PDF files and how they converted.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I too got some free books from bebook.  I expect I'll use MobiCreator to convert them. . . my recollection is that if I sent it through Amazon it showed my e-mail address as the author.  I'd rather it show the real author and I can edit that 'metadata' if I use MobiCreator.

Ann


----------

